# Accesories ~ Must haves?



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

8) heey Guys i have been working on finding ways to improve my besic as it gets, bareboned kayak, i have now got a Crate, net, 4 rodholders (came with 0), anchor, anchor trolley thing, and a GoPro BUT! i am still looking for a dew things
1. a good way to mount the camera th the moment i have it suction capped to the front of the yak but if it comes un stuck or i knock it too hard ill be going for a swim ( i have the float)
2. a good kayak kart design either one i can tow with my bike for with my hands ahah!
3. just anyway to improve the yak, as we all are!

any assistane would be much apperciated 
thanks  Sam!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

For a cart the you can tow with the pushie try and find one of those ones you normally put ankle biters in. You might need to lengthen the draw bar but I have seen them on gumtree for as little as $50. For your GP mount get some wipping cord and make a tether for it so if you do knock it off you can just pull the thing back and remount it. Remember if its not secured to the yak then expect to lose it at some point


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

just thought of a spot i can connect the GoPro to! but i want to change the spot of it i like the suction cap mount for when im trolling and bait fishing, but for when im flicking plastics (most the time) id like it on like a pole behiend me like most of the youtubers do you can see everything going on! not sure where and how to put it where i want it :/ thanks for the cart idea though!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

For a camera pole I use 32mm PVC pipe with a few turns of gaffa tape around the end that I wedge into a rod holder. It's really stiff and the camera stays in place pretty well. I just glued one of the gopro flat mounts to an end cap but I think I need some extra articulation. Ram have something for this.


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

Leashes leashes leashes

Good ones at that, nothing makes me a sad panda like watching my fave combo sinking down to the bottom of the deep blue sea 

Matt


----------

